# Drilling Rig Count and Location



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 30, 2008)

Just in case anyone is interested in some REAL information about where and what drilling is being done, here is a map of that from the primary source of drilling rig counts since the '40s. Baker Hughes has 'company men' on the site of every drilling rig at some point during a month.







I can update this once a month if enough are really interested.


----------



## elkhartjim (Apr 30, 2008)

RE: Drilling Rig Count and Location

Notice where most of the activity is...our great state of Texas. Notice where the highest population therefore use is and how much drilling is going on there. Not to be specific but California comes to mind and they've got alot of reserves offf the pristine coast. Just my 2 cennts....notice with inflation there is not a cent sign on keyboards anymore.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 30, 2008)

Re: Drilling Rig Count and Location

Tex, thanks for the map.  I want to know how you inserted that into the posting.  I need to take a picture of 3 valves on a water heater and do it on another page.


----------



## utmtman (Apr 30, 2008)

Re: Drilling Rig Count and Location

I think each of them red dots represents 25 rigs.  I know up there in Utah and Colorado they have some 50 to 100 rigs out drilling on any given day and a couple of years ago I was working up in that area and they were begging for help.  They had more rigs to run than they had people to operate them.   My sons company alone has 30 rigs runnin on any given day within Utah and Colorado.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

Re: Drilling Rig Count and Location

yea and tex is in the midil off all the red dot's ,, didn't anybody see his smileing face ,, it's kinda like finding waldo    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
Oh to find tex ,, look next to the big dollar sighns  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 30, 2008)

Re: Drilling Rig Count and Location

wonder how many of those dots he owns


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

Re: Drilling Rig Count and Location

Ken i can bet ,, MOST OF THEM ...       :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:


----------



## DARLING (May 1, 2008)

Re: Drilling Rig Count and Location

TC

See how they treat ya. You are jus tryin to edgumacate em. :laugh: 

Darlin


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 1, 2008)

Re: Drilling Rig Count and Location

They are just mad cause they don't have one, too!  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (May 1, 2008)

Re: Drilling Rig Count and Location

Tex got one to sell that not dry :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 1, 2008)

Re: Drilling Rig Count and Location

Damn right Tex.  I put $75.00 on Diesel in truck today.  18 gallons  :angry:


----------



## NORTHENDBUCKEYE (May 1, 2008)

Re: Drilling Rig Count and Location

You boys think this gas b.s. will ever comeback down to a decent price?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 1, 2008)

Re: Drilling Rig Count and Location

I hope so, but I think we will have to live with it.


----------



## DARLING (May 1, 2008)

Re: Drilling Rig Count and Location

I did the math & that is like $4.17 gal.  Not too bad.  We will be right there  
Diesel is $4.58 gal here.   Gas is $3 78-3.82 gal.   

Darlin


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 1, 2008)

Re: Drilling Rig Count and Location

Your math is right Darling, sorry for your prices.  Our gas is 3.45-3.55


----------



## utmtman (May 2, 2008)

Re: Drilling Rig Count and Location

My  exw gets paid several thousand dollars a month for three oil wells on her fathers property.   He passed and the monthly went to her.  The higher it goes the more she gets and she get it whether they are pumping or not.   Son in law also gets money from dozens of wells he punched and has an ownership in the wells themselves.  Must be nice.  Wish I had a couple somewhere.  LOL


----------



## DL Rupper (May 2, 2008)

Re: Drilling Rig Count and Location

Diesel is $4.25 to $4.40/gal in Scottsbluff,NE.  It will probably take most of May's paycheck to get me the last 400 miles.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 30, 2008)

Re: Drilling Rig Count and Location



No one really expressed any interest in having this updated, but I'd like to keep you informed about where the drilling activity is NOT happening, too. All the little translucent areas on the coasts represent 'basins' where drilling would be productive just like it is on the coasts of Louisiana and Texas.


Here's a new map for May 2008. It shows that most of the drilling has not moved, but a significant amount of new 'oil' drilling rigs have popped up along the Texas border north of Laredo in the region called "WESTERN GULF" by geologists.

This map represents 1,889 drilling rigs. This is an increase of 129 rigs from a year ago. 












When was the highest and lowest active rig count recorded?



Since 1940 ...

the highest weekly US rig count was 4,530 recorded on December 28, 1981. 

The lowest rig count of 488 was recorded on April 23, 1999. 

In Canada the highest weekly rig count of 718 was recorded on February 17,2006. 

The lowest weekly rotary rig count of 29 was recorded on April 24,1992.


----------



## elkhartjim (May 30, 2008)

Re: Drilling Rig Count and Location

Again, good info.  Do you have access to whats going on in Alaska?  Are we still drilling at all in Prudhoe or just waiting on the politcians to let us get to Anwr.


----------



## H2H1 (May 30, 2008)

Re: Drilling Rig Count and Location

OK HERE A UP DATE OF GAS COST!!! Here in Ga  the average cost of reg gas is about $3.91-$3.95, and fuel is really gone thru the roof. it is pushing $4.85. I need a well :laugh:  :laugh: I guess I am glad that I got a gas MH now and not a diesel. :bleh:  :approve:  :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 30, 2008)

Re: Drilling Rig Count and Location

Minimal drilling in the Kenai Peninsula of Alaska (actually offshore) and still a little at the North Slope area.


----------



## DL Rupper (May 30, 2008)

Re: Drilling Rig Count and Location

Why don't you Texicans go take over Florida and force someone to drill. :evil:   Alaska is so far away from the rest of the US they should just go start drilling where they want.  There that sloves the problem. :clown: 

Tex, Why does diesel cost more than gas when it's easier to refine.  Also, diesel doesn't require every town to have a different blend to satisfy the GREENIES.  I just don't get it with diesel.  We should have more diesel cars and be using it more like Europe.  Small diesel cars get close to 50mi/gallon.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 30, 2008)

Re: Drilling Rig Count and Location

Actually, you just went through the change in diesel that makes it so expensive today. 

There aren't any simple solutions. Our refineries are at or above capacity all the time. They just switch product streams at different times of the year. This has been going on for 20 years that I know of, and it has only gotten worse with new demands on our refineries, but no new refining capabilities have been added (allowed to be added.)

They just switch one thing off to produce another. Inventories go down; prices go up.

Refining is like food. The more you do to the raw materials; the more the final product is going to cost.


----------



## elkhartjim (May 30, 2008)

Re: Drilling Rig Count and Location

Gulf Oil...you do remember Gulf?, was the last oil company to build a "grass roots" refinery in the US.  It was a relatively small as for as BPD built in the early 70's in Aliance, La., just south of New Orleans.  Humble Oil, now Exxon expanded refining capacity at its Benicia refinery in the mid 70's... not much has been done since.  Oh except some of the small independents closed due to government regs.  Its ok though,  bro Al has us making fuel from grain and pretty soon bread will cost more than gas.  My 2 cents on this subject.  The Texas constitution allows us to succeed from the union...now there's a thought.  We could join OPEC and wear bed sheets.  I better shut up..............


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jul 16, 2008)

Re: Drilling Rig Count and Location



Here's the rig count map as of July 15, 2008.     







You'll notice (if you look very carefully) that there is slightly more 'oil' drilling activity. However, you don't see much increase in the Colorado shell country or on the east and west coasts or near Florida.


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Re: Drilling Rig Count and Location

Thanks Tex, keep us abreast on what going on with the drilling. This info is very interesting.


----------

